# Knitting with dpn



## Glasgowlassie (Nov 21, 2012)

To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

If you want to knit small items like baby hats or socks, you could use the short circular needles or try the magic loop method.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Sometimes my first attempts at a new skill go just as you describe; but I find that if I go back and try it again later it often comes out exactly as it should. Magic Loop, for instance--I think it took five return tries; but now I love it and use it all the time.

So don't give up yet. There is always tomorrow.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Do you use bamboo needles? There's a lot less slipping with wood as compared to metal. Also, needles come in different lengths. Maybe try a longer needle. Don't give up, it's a learned skill and takes practice. Hang in there and keep trying, it will fall into place one day and you'll be so pleased with yourself for mastering the task.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

If you are using DP needles they are probably one of the smaller sizes: 0, 1, 2, 3, etc. I have knit tiny doll clothes for over 25 years and learned to knit argyle socks with #2 DP's. It did take me "forever" to learn how to knit the foot of the sock - without all those pesky "ladders" where the needles came together.

Currently I am still knitting tiny doll clothes, but I have switched to 24-inch CIRCULAR needles in size 1, 2, 3, and 5.
I use Susan Bates circulars - ordered from Amazon.com to get the tiny sizes I wanted. It was almost impossible to get these needles from knitting catalogs. I tried two sets of bamboo DP's in size 1 and 2 - and, to my surprise, both sets BROKE while I was attempting to bind off a tiny very full skating skirt. This hasn't happened with the shiny metal circs. 

I think you will have much better success with your baby caps and bonnets if you try a circular needle.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

As a lover of dpns who had a hard time at first, here are the keys to success that I learned. At the beginning of each needle give a good tug after the first stitch...goodbye gaps. Most importantly remember that you are only working with 2 needles EVER. The others just hold the stitches. Also, move your stitches to the middle of the needle when you're not working with that needle. Relax and let yourself enjoy.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

I had the same problem. I solved it by casting on all my stitches on one needle. If you have too many stitches and they won't fit, do your cast on on a regular needle. Then, knit (or follow your pattern) for the first two rows. Then divide your stitches onto the three needles. This is when you will do your join in the round. When your piece is finished, you can go back and close the gap in the first two rows. It works well for me every time. Good luck.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

Ladyfingers said:


> If you are using DP needles they are probably one of the smaller sizes: 0, 1, 2, 3, etc. I have knit tiny doll clothes for over 25 years and learned to knit argyle socks with #2 DP's. It did take me "forever" to learn how to knit the foot of the sock - without all those pesky "ladders" where the needles came together.
> 
> Currently I am still knitting tiny doll clothes, but I have switched to 24-inch CIRCULAR needles in size 1, 2, 3, and 5.
> I use Susan Bates circulars - ordered from Amazon.com to get the tiny sizes I wanted. It was almost impossible to get these needles from knitting catalogs. I tried two sets of bamboo DP's in size 1 and 2 - and, to my surprise, both sets BROKE while I was attempting to bind off a tiny very full skating skirt. This hasn't happened with the shiny metal circs.
> ...


There is no other way to work the top of a hat than with dpns. I've been knitting for 14 years and I've never found another successful way


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Just keep practicing a few minutes every day. Stick to it, you will be an expert before you know it. Like any good skill that is worth the effort, it just takes a little time. Don't give up! Don't pay attention to what you are knitting, use some old scrap yarn and just practice for awhile. You will be glad you did.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> There is no other way to work the top of a hat than with dpns


I never use dpns and make hats a lot. You can do anything with magic loop or you could use 2 circulars


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> There is no other way to work the top of a hat than with dpns. I've been knitting for 14 years and I've never found another successful way


Who says? Magic loop. I actually start my hats on 16" needles and when I can't use them any more to decrease I change to a 48" circ. Works like a charm. Right down to the last 2 stitches if I want to.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I never use dpns and make hats a lot. You can do anything with magic loop or you could use 2 circulars


I work traditional methods so although ive heard of and watched a couple of videos on magic loop, it appears that for me it would complicate knitting for me due to my disabilities.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I work traditional methods so although ive heard of and watched a couple of videos on magic loop, it appears that for me it would complicate knitting for me due to my disabilities.


If you can manipulate 4 or 5 dpn's you can manipulate 2 needles and the magic loop. Easy peasy. You just need a flexible loop.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I work traditional methods so although ive heard of and watched a couple of videos on magic loop, it appears that for me it would complicate knitting for me due to my disabilities.


It may be something you don't want to do, or can't do, but don't issue the ultimatum that it can't be done any other way.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

I certainly wasn't trying to cause anyone to feel it necessary to lash out on behalf of their preferred method of knitting. I believe that all knitters can benefit from learning all traditional methods of knitting. What I've seen of magic loop would be very physically painful for me to attempt. Its also difficult to find circulars long enough for that method in the area I live in. I'm sorry if I offended anyone for believing as I do, that once conquered dpns can open a lot of knitting doors.


----------



## april1963 (May 29, 2013)

It took me a couple of months to finally get dpn hang in there. You will get it


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

chickkie said:


> It may be something you don't want to do, or can't do, but don't issue the ultimatum that it can't be done any other way.


No ultimatum was issued! I stated that I had not found another successful technique. Personal experience only


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> No ultimatum was issued! I stated that I had not found another successful technique. Personal experience only


Sorry but when you state that there is no other way to do the top of a hat but with dpns, it is an ultimatum..


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

It took me a long while to get the hang of dpn's and not have the gap between needles. For me, it was getting the shorter dpn's 5", rather than the longer. I found the longer needles clumsy.. They might be worth looking into a pair--I only use bamboo needles.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> There is no other way to work the top of a hat than with dpns. I've been knitting for 14 years and I've never found another successful way


Did you mean this post? Sounded like you had it all figured out what with 14 years, pfffffffft, of knitting experience. Wow.


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> As a lover of dpns who had a hard time at first, here are the keys to success that I learned. At the beginning of each needle give a good tug after the first stitch...goodbye gaps. Most importantly remember that you are only working with 2 needles EVER. The others just hold the stitches. Also, move your stitches to the middle of the needle when you're not working with that needle. Relax and let yourself enjoy.


Ditto. Same advice I would give. 
It took me a few tries to master it but I love doing socks on dpns.


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> As a lover of dpns who had a hard time at first, here are the keys to success that I learned. At the beginning of each needle give a good tug after the first stitch...goodbye gaps. Most importantly remember that you are only working with 2 needles EVER. The others just hold the stitches. Also, move your stitches to the middle of the needle when you're not working with that needle. Relax and let yourself enjoy.


Ditto. Same advice I would give. 
It took me a few tries to master it but I love doing socks on dpns.

Oops hit the button twice.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


Do what I did. I learned by useing Wooden dpn and just knited my 1st row, diveded the stitch on to the needles and changed to the other needle at each coner. Promise that you will get the hang of it. Bell


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> If you can manipulate 4 or 5 dpn's you can manipulate 2 needles and the magic loop. Easy peasy. You just need a flexible loop.


Where can you fined flexible loop to order on the net? Bell


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bell said:


> Where can you fined flexible loop to order on the net? Bell


Most anywhere they sell yarn. I like my Takumi Clovers. Bamboo. Many don't. Personal choice. Google is your friend.

I like my "needle" short. Hard to find that in needles bigger than a 4 or above. I'm still looking.


----------



## Glasgowlassie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all your help and encouragement, tomorrow is another day and I think I will change to bamboo needles and just practice until I get it,all your help has lifted me up.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> There is no other way to work the top of a hat than with dpns. I've been knitting for 14 years and I've never found another successful way


So not only are you an "experienced" knitter with 14 years but a cry baby too. Why didn't you bother to tell the whole story.

BTW if you decide to go don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya. IMHO.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Until the needles used for MagicLoop were available, dpn's were the only needles for knitting circular. Generations of folks learned to manage them. So can you.

Take some worsted weight yarn in an attractive, medium color, maybe even an old fashioned varrigated color -- one that doesn't split and you like to work with, and a set of 7" aluminum or bamboo/wooden DPNs. I'd avoid the steel/nickel, shiny sets -- their weight and slipperiness make the apt to "fall out" of your work and drop stitches. Cast on enuf stitches to cover about 1/3 of each needle.

Then just knit.

Don't try to make anything. Don't worry about the gaps/ladders that tend to form between needles when you're starting out. Just knit. Don't worry about how it looks -- you can always frog it after this exercise and make it into something, but for now it's just some practice work.

Whatever happens, just keep going. If you make a mistake, just keep going as best you can. After all, this is not something someone is going to have to wear -- it's not even a swatch -- it's just _practice_. Your job is not to make anything -- it's just to get used to the technique.

After about 6 or 8 inches, if you feel ready, start to eliminate the ladders by pulling the first stitch of each needle rather tightly. Then keep going for a few more inches. You'll see the ladders going away.

When you've seen a few inches of progress -- not perfection -- you can try a knit 2 purl 2 rib. You may want to increase (or decrease) a few sts -- any way you want to -- and slide a stitch or two to a different needle to keep the ribbing rhythm going.

It will take effort, but thousands have done it before you. Just join the crowd.

After some more practice, decrease down to about 3 or 4 stitches per needle. there! You're all set for those lovely baby hats! And socks, and fingerless gloves and seamless sweaters!!!

If you want, PM me and let me know how it's going.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> So not only are you and "experienced" knitter with 14 years but a cry baby too. Why didn't you bother to tell the whole story.
> 
> BTW if you decide to go don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya. IMHO.


you are a very hard person.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cakes said:


> you are a very hard person.


Have you read her other posts/thread? Maybe you should so you have the whole picture.

You can here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251040-1.html


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Have you read her other posts/thread? Maybe you should so you have the whole picture.
> 
> You can here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251040-1.html


I have read and re read the lady's post.
You are very hard and very rude.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Seems that Windingroad & Chickkie don't know the meaning of "ultimatum":
>> A statement, especially in diplomatic negotiations, that expresses or implies the threat of serious penalties if the terms are not accepted.<<
It was rather a "statement" than an ultimatum.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So not only are you an "experienced" knitter with 14 years but a cry baby too. Why didn't you bother to tell the whole story.
> 
> BTW if you decide to go don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya. IMHO.


Wow, and there were others I thought were mean. At the moment you take the cake. I took a break from KP because of others like you and from what I see you're the worst one yet. I read her posts. Calling someone a crybaby because they physically cannot do something is wrong. Would you walk up to a person who is in a wheelchair and call them a crybaby because they can't walk? You DO NOT know the reason it is difficult for her to use the magic loop method. And to tell someone not to let door hit them where to good lord split them when there was NO insult to you is BEYOND rude and you should be ashamed of yourself. She apologized for any misunderstanding, but you decided to egg it on. She didn't pose an ultimatum, it was her OPINION, and from what I understand this site is based on OPINIONS whether they are right or wrong. No one has the RIGHT to put someone else down for their opinions or disabilities. Now that I've put in my two cents I hope she decides to stay and learn new things from others.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> Wow, and there were others I thought were mean. At the moment you take the cake. I took a break from KP because of others like you and from what I see you're the worst one yet. I read her posts. Calling someone a crybaby because they physically cannot do something is wrong. Would you walk up to a person who is in a wheelchair and call them a crybaby because they can't walk? You DO NOT know the reason it is difficult for her to use the magic loop method. And to tell someone not to let door hit them where to good lord split them when there was NO insult to you is BEYOND rude and you should be ashamed of yourself. She apologized for any misunderstanding, but you decided to egg it on. She didn't pose an ultimatum, it was her OPINION, and from what I understand this site is based on OPINIONS whether they are right or wrong. No one has the RIGHT to put someone else down for their opinions or disabilities. Now that I've put in my two cents I hope she decides to stay and learn new things from others.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Try knitaholics.com or go to YouTube and find elizzza knitting with double pointed needles. She is an amazing Instructor!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

lilydragon said:


> Wow, and there were others I thought were mean. At the moment you take the cake. I took a break from KP because of others like you and from what I see you're the worst one yet. I read her posts. Calling someone a crybaby because they physically cannot do something is wrong. Would you walk up to a person who is in a wheelchair and call them a crybaby because they can't walk? You DO NOT know the reason it is difficult for her to use the magic loop method. And to tell someone not to let door hit them where to good lord split them when there was NO insult to you is BEYOND rude and you should be ashamed of yourself. She apologized for any misunderstanding, but you decided to egg it on. She didn't pose an ultimatum, it was her OPINION, and from what I understand this site is based on OPINIONS whether they are right or wrong. No one has the RIGHT to put someone else down for their opinions or disabilities. Now that I've put in my two cents I hope she decides to stay and learn new things from others.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I certainly wasn't trying to cause anyone to feel it necessary to lash out on behalf of their preferred method of knitting. I believe that all knitters can benefit from learning all traditional methods of knitting. What I've seen of magic loop would be very physically painful for me to attempt. Its also difficult to find circulars long enough for that method in the area I live in. I'm sorry if I offended anyone for believing as I do, that once conquered dpns can open a lot of knitting doors.


I'm with you. I personally like learning and mastering both traditional and newer techniques. For anyone having difficulty with DPNs I always suggest that they try a bamboo or wood set and a bit larger size. Sometimes it's easier to "hang onto" those 3 needles if they grip the yarn a little.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't think it was meant as a final ultimatum, as she has explained before, she simply has not found a better method for her, that is all.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> Seems that Windingroad & Chickkie don't know the meaning of "ultimatum":
> >> A statement, especially in diplomatic negotiations, that expresses or implies the threat of serious penalties if the terms are not accepted.<<
> It was rather a "statement" than an ultimatum.


A rose by any other name. So you are alright with someone who has 14 years of knitting experience telling you how to knit. It's not that post that irks me the most. It's her manipulative behavior in another thread. Funny how she's new and knows how to start a thread and all. And cry about other's behavior and not her own. Have you read the other thread?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lilydragon said:


> Wow, and there were others I thought were mean. At the moment you take the cake. I took a break from KP because of others like you and from what I see you're the worst one yet. I read her posts. Calling someone a crybaby because they physically cannot do something is wrong. Would you walk up to a person who is in a wheelchair and call them a crybaby because they can't walk? You DO NOT know the reason it is difficult for her to use the magic loop method. And to tell someone not to let door hit them where to good lord split them when there was NO insult to you is BEYOND rude and you should be ashamed of yourself. She apologized for any misunderstanding, but you decided to egg it on. She didn't pose an ultimatum, it was her OPINION, and from what I understand this site is based on OPINIONS whether they are right or wrong. No one has the RIGHT to put someone else down for their opinions or disabilities. Now that I've put in my two cents I hope she decides to stay and learn new things from others.


I happen to like cake. I don't like manipulators. Or cry babies. Running off and starting a new thread and getting sympathy for something they started. And my answer to her was MY OPNION too. I guess only certain people are allowed their opinions, eh?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I happen to like cake. I don't like manipulators. Or cry babies. Running off and starting a new thread and getting sympathy for something they started. And my answer to her was MY OPNION too. I guess only certain people are allowed their opinions, eh?


She didn't even mention her disabilities as to why she couldn't use ML until we questioned her. BTW you should read her other thread. Claims she makes good money knitting. We all know that ain't true. And if she does have such disabilities how can she knit enough to make gobs of money? Can you answer that?


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

lilydragon said:


> Wow, and there were others I thought were mean. At the moment you take the cake. I took a break from KP because of others like you and from what I see you're the worst one yet. I read her posts. Calling someone a crybaby because they physically cannot do something is wrong. Would you walk up to a person who is in a wheelchair and call them a crybaby because they can't walk? You DO NOT know the reason it is difficult for her to use the magic loop method. And to tell someone not to let door hit them where to good lord split them when there was NO insult to you is BEYOND rude and you should be ashamed of yourself. She apologized for any misunderstanding, but you decided to egg it on. She didn't pose an ultimatum, it was her OPINION, and from what I understand this site is based on OPINIONS whether they are right or wrong. No one has the RIGHT to put someone else down for their opinions or disabilities. Now that I've put in my two cents I hope she decides to stay and learn new things from others.


So well said!


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


What a pity some of this thread has turned unpleasant. I have a lot of sympathy for you - I remember how I sweated and cursed the first time I tried. Ignoring the nastiness, there's lots of good advice here. It really is worth sticking at it and keeping on practising - as someone else said, it's a skill, and they aren't always easy to acquire. But you can do it. Let us know how you get on - perhaps on a new thread!


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

Juden99 said:


> So well said!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I too, have been trying to master dpn's an have met with the same troubles, you have my sympathies


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

I use dpns needles all the time for socks, beanies, I find them easier to use than the circular needles, I tried to learn the magic loop method of making socks from one of the tutors on this site, but was not able to master it, and the tutor was extremely patient with me, but I could not do it with the moving of the loop, so went back to dpns, and my favourite pattern for socks is a free pattern from Patons made with 8ply wool.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

jasann100 said:


> I use dpns needles all the time for socks, beanies, I find them easier to use than the circular needles, I tried to learn the magic loop method of making socks from one of the tutors on this site, but was not able to master it, and the tutor was extremely patient with me, but I could not do it with the moving of the loop, so went back to dpns, and my favourite pattern for socks is a free pattern from Patons made with 8ply wool.


I was lucky enough to be taught DPNs in primary school...they have never posed a problem to me or my ex school friends.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


I can't knit with them either, I keep going back and having a try but get in a complete mess. I have knitted lots of hats for babies and manage easily on two needles and there's only one little seam to sew up. :thumbup:


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think most Aussie girls of a certain age were taught to use these needles at school, those days we learned domestic science


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

jasann100 said:


> I think most Aussie girls of a certain age were taught to use these needles at school, those days we learned domestic science


Am I "of a certain age"??????? LOL nearer to death than birth!


----------



## Boxmjb (May 19, 2013)

It is just a matter of practice and then becomes pretty comfortable. There was a lot of ripping out the first few works but now I like knitting with them.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Please try Magic Loop. It's easy to learn. I was surprise how quickly I could knit baby hats, adult hats, I guess hats. I love it.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha... that sounds like what happened when I tried to learn how to use DPNs. I frogged the item & tried again & it worked out much better. I still prefer circulars, but for things which start out small in circumference & stay that way... yeah, DPNs are probably the best way to go. Still, if you're working on hats for babies, you can use either. Also, there are straight needle patterns. I'm not a fan of seams on things, especially hats, but not everyone has that aversion. 
Good luck!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Sometimes my first attempts at a new skill go just as you describe; but I find that if I go back and try it again later it often comes out exactly as it should. Magic Loop, for instance--I think it took five return tries; but now I love it and use it all the time.
> 
> So don't give up yet. There is always tomorrow.


Yes, don't give up. It took me that long and many tried before I got magic loop. Now it is my go to. My next learning curve will be two circulars. I started the workshop but got confused and messed up. I was able to salvage the socks and am doing them magic loop. When they are finished I am going back to the workshop and some you tube and try again. I am left handed and that sometimes slows me up.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> If you are using DP needles they are probably one of the smaller sizes: 0, 1, 2, 3, etc. I have knit tiny doll clothes for over 25 years and learned to knit argyle socks with #2 DP's. It did take me "forever" to learn how to knit the foot of the sock - without all those pesky "ladders" where the needles came together.
> 
> Currently I am still knitting tiny doll clothes, but I have switched to 24-inch CIRCULAR needles in size 1, 2, 3, and 5.
> I use Susan Bates circulars - ordered from Amazon.com to get the tiny sizes I wanted. It was almost impossible to get these needles from knitting catalogs. I tried two sets of bamboo DP's in size 1 and 2 - and, to my surprise, both sets BROKE while I was attempting to bind off a tiny very full skating skirt. This hasn't happened with the shiny metal circs.
> ...


Love your patterns Ladyfingers. I am knitting some now for my granddaughters 8 th birthday. She will be getting her first AG doll. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

I taught myself from Ann Budd's book 'Getting Started Knitting Socks.'
It took me a lot longer than a day to learn how to work successfully on dpns...in fact, it took a week before I was comfortable using them, and another couple of weeks before I was turning out a sock that met my expectations.
Take your time to learn the skill, don't push too hard, and you'll acquire a skill that will give you more options in your work.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Until the needles used for MagicLoop were available, dpn's were the only needles for knitting circular. Generations of folks learned to manage them. So can you.
> 
> Take some worsted weight yarn in an attractive, medium color, maybe even an old fashioned varrigated color -- one that doesn't split and you like to work with, and a set of 7" aluminum or bamboo/wooden DPNs. I'd avoid the steel/nickel, shiny sets -- their weight and slipperiness make the apt to "fall out" of your work and drop stitches. Cast on enuf stitches to cover about 1/3 of each needle.
> 
> ...


Another suggestion that I have seen a knitting teacher do teaching DPN'S knitting is to use needle caps on the end of needles that you aren't knitting with at the moment to keep the stitches from sliding off. You just remove them and replace them on the needle just finished as you go around. That way you don't have to worry about the other stitches on the other needles and concentrate on the two you are working on. I hope I am making myself clear. I have a hard time explaining. Perhaps someone can explain it better.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I knit hats only on 2 needles, dont mind sewing up, you cant see my join, would like one day to try circular, but until then, 2 needles for me.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't knit with them either, I keep going back and having a try but get in a complete mess. I have knitted lots of hats for babies and manage easily on two needles and there's only one little seam to sew up. :thumbup:


Me too! As long as the pattern isn't too complicated, I convert it to flat knitting and sew a seam. I may not be able to handle dpns, but I've gotten pretty darn good at seaming just about any pattern.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't knit with them either, I keep going back and having a try but get in a complete mess. I have knitted lots of hats for babies and manage easily on two needles and there's only one little seam to sew up. :thumbup:


Me too! As long as the pattern isn't too complicated, I convert it for flat knitting and sew a seam. I may not be able to handle dpns, but I've gotten pretty darn good at seaming just about any pattern.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> There is no other way to work the top of a hat than with dpns. I've been knitting for 14 years and I've never found another successful way


Magic loop does work. I use both methods and found them both to work well. I use a lot of Ladyfingers patterns with 4 granddaughters and have used both ML and DPN'S with the same result for tiny hats to tiny mittens.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


What kind of DPN's were you using? I don't like using them, but I can do it quite well. But, I found I should never use metal DPN because they are just too slippy. I always use wooden DPN. Maybe try this and see if it works better. Good Luck.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I never use dpns and make hats a lot. You can do anything with magic loop or you could use 2 circulars


I need to go back to the workshop on two circulars. I tried and was not successful. Fortunately I was able to salvage the socks and do magic loop. When they are done and my needle is free I will try again. I just finished a pair of Norwegian ski socks using DPN'S.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Even if you use a circular, you're still going to need to switch over to dpns for the toes of a sock, or the crown of a hat.

When you use them, just ignore the other needles. Just let them hang there and ignore them. Pretend you're only using two dpns - 'cause you are. You're only actually handling two of them at a time.

And, as has been said, do use bamboo. The stitches don't slide off the ends as they love to do on metal dpns.

It's worth learning to use dpns, I think. I hope you keep at it.

Carol


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

lilydragon said:


> Wow, and there were others I thought were mean. At the moment you take the cake. I took a break from KP because of others like you and from what I see you're the worst one yet. I read her posts. Calling someone a crybaby because they physically cannot do something is wrong. Would you walk up to a person who is in a wheelchair and call them a crybaby because they can't walk? You DO NOT know the reason it is difficult for her to use the magic loop method. And to tell someone not to let door hit them where to good lord split them when there was NO insult to you is BEYOND rude and you should be ashamed of yourself. She apologized for any misunderstanding, but you decided to egg it on. She didn't pose an ultimatum, it was her OPINION, and from what I understand this site is based on OPINIONS whether they are right or wrong. No one has the RIGHT to put someone else down for their opinions or disabilities. Now that I've put in my two cents I hope she decides to stay and learn new things from others.


Good for you lillydragon I agree. There seems quite a bit of sniping, creeping into posts on KP. It is such a shame as most kpers are caring, helpful people.
So come on folks let's cut it short and get back to giving helpful advice to other kpers and be a little more compassionate to all living beings.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> A rose by any other name. So you are alright with someone who has 14 years of knitting experience telling you how to knit. It's not that post that irks me the most. It's her manipulative behavior in another thread. Funny how she's new and knows how to start a thread and all. And cry about other's behavior and not her own. Have you read the other thread?


You are beside my point entirely, which is you don't know the signification of the word "ultimatum".


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I can use DPNS, magic loop and two circulars. My preference is two circulars and for me works as well as DPNS. it's a case of what you get used to and prefer. I'm grateful there are several methods to get the job done.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought dp needles were so hard to use until I took lessons on knitting socks on dp needles and now I think they are wonderful. I use #2 5" dp needles to make socks and just love making socks. Once you get the hang of knitting with them the rest is uphill all the way. Even with regular weight yarn (4-ply and larger needles, length and size) becomes easier. Just don't give up. It did take me two different times with lessons, each 3 lessons, but finally it clicked and I was on my way. Now I love the dp for socks and have tried magic loop but didn't like it so back to the way I love. So don't give up, and lets keep Knitting Paradise fun to read and enjoy not bashing times for any reason, life is too short!!!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

The hardest part is always the beginning. The cast on can be very fiddlely, enough to make anyone want to give up. If possible can you ask a knitting friend to cast on and do a few rows for you? I promise it gets easier. Just ignore the other needles and concentrate on the two. It took me awhile but I finally did it. Perseverance will finally win and you will be casting on yourself in no time. Also worsted weight wool might be easiest to start with as it gives nicely. Good luck....keep trying!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I went from being a total mess with DPN to absolutely loving them. Many of the suggestions were good in previous posts. I quit using metal needles and used bamboo. For socks, I used 5 instead of 4 needle sets. Having the stitches on 4 needles makes the angle formed between needles smaller, and my ladders were gone! I still need to give the first stitch on each needle an extra tug, though. Lots of practice helps. I also cast on to one needle, and then divide the stitches. I used to knit a row before division to make it easier. I hope all of the suggestions help.

I encourage you to keep trying. There are some videos on the internet that illustrate working with DPN's that are encouraging, too. I hope you don't give up. It took me a while to get comfortable with DPNs, but I now prefer them to any other method on small projects!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't give up so quickly. Starting a project on DPN can be quite tricky. It takes about 6 rounds before it gets easier to hold and work. Did you try starting a project on your first attempt? Here are 2 tips that I'm sure others have also given you.

First - work about 4 or 5 rows back and forth before moving your stitches to DPN and connecting in the round. This is how I start projects where you only use 3-6 stitches when starting. I find it easier to work with 12 or more stitches when starting a project from the centers. You can always sew up the hole and starting edge. Even if you are starting on the large edge with 60 stitches I find it easier to not have the stitches twist if I work the first 2 rows flat before joining.

This tip is the one that saved me when I was ready to quit using DPN. Start your project on circulars. Many hats have enough stitches that you can use a 12 inch circular to start then as you decrease for the crown move to DPN when you can no longer easily work your stitches on the circular. Since the project already has a good start I found it easiest to handle the DPN. The pattern is already established so you can focus on using them instead of having to worry about pattern as well as working the DPN.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I certainly wasn't trying to cause anyone to feel it necessary to lash out on behalf of their preferred method of knitting. I believe that all knitters can benefit from learning all traditional methods of knitting. What I've seen of magic loop would be very physically painful for me to attempt. Its also difficult to find circulars long enough for that method in the area I live in. I'm sorry if I offended anyone for believing as I do, that once conquered dpns can open a lot of knitting doors.


I agree with the above. As a hater of circulars (and before anybody comes back and tell me to keep practicing, I have) I prefer dpns anyday and will continue to use them in preference to circulars.
The points on circulars are far too short for me for comfort. All short needles make my hands hurt - and I don't have arthritis in my hands. 
I don't need anybody on KP to tell me that I don't know what I am talking about - I have had enough of that in the past


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I put needle protector at the end of the needle after I knit. I find this helps and the stitches don't fall off the back of the needle I just knitted onto. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## jpwood32 (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't give up! it made me cross eyed but I found someone to hold my hand in person and I got it. I use DPN and the circular needles, draw up your yarn a little bit tighter when changing to the next needle, practice, practice practice, Rome was not built over night, give a rest and go back to it...good luck Johnnie

PS: this is my first post! wow, I got and earful, civility please, this is a fun craft and I just love all the innovations I glean from the new comers and pro's, it's like taking a happy pill! I just love learning and I certainly don't know it all that's why I love this craft so much, there are so many variations, it is a language! A way of communicating style, texture, form and inspiration... I hope there is a moderator here that gives the negative ones the boot.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


When I started on them I just made K2P2 rounds with nothing in mind but to just practice. I used worsted and size 7 needles. Then I went down a size once I felt I was controlling them. Right now I'm most always using baby yarn and size 2 and loving it! Don't give up, but don't work on it once you feel frustrated. If you try wooden needles you might find it much easier, they don't fall out of your work!!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I have knitted with DPS (a lot, until one year ago), and circulars, 2 socks at a time included.
I love the circulars, with any method of them.
Would not go back to DPN method.
That being said, I have nothing against people who like DPN.
Vive la difference!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


Glasgowlassie, persistence and practice. I am not real experienced with dpn, but do fairly well. I had more trouble with dropped stitches and needles than ladders. I am a very loose knitter. As soon as I tried bamboo, my frustration level dropped. The bamboo held the yarn better than the metal needles did. Fewer dropped stitches, and far fewer needles slipping out of my knitting. And, strange as it may sound, I learned better trying to make a doily. Just keep on trying. You'll get the hang of it.

RobbiD


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Until the needles used for MagicLoop were available, dpn's were the only needles for knitting circular. Generations of folks learned to manage them. So can you.
> 
> Take some worsted weight yarn in an attractive, medium color, maybe even an old fashioned varrigated color -- one that doesn't split and you like to work with, and a set of 7" aluminum or bamboo/wooden DPNs. I'd avoid the steel/nickel, shiny sets -- their weight and slipperiness make the apt to "fall out" of your work and drop stitches. Cast on enuf stitches to cover about 1/3 of each needle.
> 
> ...


This is the way I learned to use DPN's three years ago and just love them now. Hang in there, if I could do it, so can you.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

lynncarol33 said:


> Do you use bamboo needles? There's a lot less slipping with wood as compared to metal. Also, needles come in different lengths. Maybe try a longer needle. Don't give up, it's a learned skill and takes practice. Hang in there and keep trying, it will fall into place one day and you'll be so pleased with yourself for mastering the task.


Absolutely agree. I avoided dpn for 20 years, then found an inexpensive set, 10 sifferent sizes on ebay, now I use them all the time, even for swatches. Good luck, you will get it.


----------



## jpwood32 (Apr 7, 2014)

Great advice, My first attempt was a pair or socks, on very expensive, elastic yarn, bad advice.....I year later I still have the yarn and look at it with respect!.. I did what you've suggested, worsted weight with 5mm aluminum needles, I wasn't prepared to make much of an investment in dpns until i got the hang of it. BTW if found a great source of bamboo products on DHgate.com and for the most part, the shipping is free, at least here in the states, I got 75 carbonized dpns in a variety batch for $12 US. It take a good 3 weeks maybe 4 but it was worth the wait....I'm envious of the lady on youtube that knits 2 socks at the same time on circular needles and when i feel up to the challenge, off I go, into my own little world...LOL have a great day


----------



## sandraanny (Oct 29, 2012)

i agree with you, no reason to be snarky about it. i have felt on and off over many years of knitting that i really "should" master the dp skill. wasn't having too much fun...

then one day, i said to myself, "self", what's with this self flagellation trip?

more so, just why do you knit in the first place? bottom line, gave it a good try, wasn't having any fun so just ditched it and moved on... life is too short to make drudgery out of something that you really love to do! second bottom line, you don't see a lot of castigating over whether one uses the english or cont. method of knitting, so bag the dps, enjoy what you love!

p.s. a use i have found for those racially sticks -- point protectors make them into really handy shorter needles for holding a few stitches, making repairs, cabling, and on and on and on... cheers


----------



## jpwood32 (Apr 7, 2014)

Cheers! it all about the journey and if your not having fun and loving it, go with what makes your day!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


 Don't give up before you try this:
Get yourself some elastic bands, cheep ones sold to hold ponytails. 
As soon as your working ndl is full and yu have an empty nds, put the band in a criss-cross over the work you've just done.
Work the next ndl, being extra sure to tighten up the first and last sts to avoid a hole.
It took me a while to learn to use DPS myself! :wink:


----------



## jpwood32 (Apr 7, 2014)

great idea!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

jmai5421 said:


> I need to go back to the workshop on two circulars. I tried and was not successful. Fortunately I was able to salvage the socks and do magic loop. When they are done and my needle is free I will try again. I just finished a pair of Norwegian ski socks using DPN'S.


Try using, e.g., a 16" and 24" or two different styles - e.g., one dark wood and one bamboo or metal. I did this just because I didn't want to buy yet another needle in a size and style I already had. Lo and behold, I didn't knit with the wrong needle tip, as I had been when working with to identical circulars. See if this helps.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Irene1 said:


> I went from being a total mess with DPN to absolutely loving them. Many of the suggestions were good in previous posts. I quit using metal needles and used bamboo. For socks, I used 5 instead of 4 needle sets. Having the stitches on 4 needles makes the angle formed between needles smaller, and my ladders were gone! I still need to give the first stitch on each needle an extra tug, though. Lots of practice helps. I also cast on to one needle, and then divide the stitches. I used to knit a row before division to make it easier. I hope all of the suggestions help.
> 
> I encourage you to keep trying. There are some videos on the internet that illustrate working with DPN's that are encouraging, too. I hope you don't give up. It took me a while to get comfortable with DPNs, but I now prefer them to any other method on small projects!


Yes, using five needles makes all the difference. Also, square needles don't seem to slide out. I usually use magic loop but bought a set of kollage square needles on sale . Just tried them on a lark and loved them. Even tho metal they don't slip.This thread is a bit like middle school today.....


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> There is no other way to work the top of a hat than with dpns. I've been knitting for 14 years and I've never found another successful way


 I congratulate you on being able to use DPNs, although I have not been successful with them; but please, just because you haven't found another successful way, don't assume there isn't one. I have tried several and found at least two that work very well.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

sumnerusa said:


> I had the same problem. I solved it by casting on all my stitches on one needle. If you have too many stitches and they won't fit, do your cast on on a regular needle. Then, knit (or follow your pattern) for the first two rows. Then divide your stitches onto the three needles. This is when you will do your join in the round. When your piece is finished, you can go back and close the gap in the first two rows. It works well for me every time. Good luck.


I do this with almost everything I knit in the round. It is so much easier to see that all the stitches are facing the same direction so you don't get that unintentional moebius twist!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been searching out and accumulating 9" needles whenever I can find them. They are great for very small items, and when they aren't, I use two of them--much easier than trying to manipulate two sets of 16" needles. I can use dpns, but I don't much like them. I do, however, only use bamboo because the yarn does not slide off as it does with metal ones. I bought some metal ones at a sale once, and they are pretty much left at the bottom of my knitting basket!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I like to try different methods to see which I like best. Started with two circulars and that worked very well. Tried dps and had a lot of problems. Tried ml and found it too fiddly for me. Them I bought a set of Knitters Pride dps on sale when a lys went out of business and gave dps another try. Glad I did. Once I gained skill, which took time, it turns out that I like using dps. At this point I can knit faster with dps than 2 circulars. They are great for tiny things like sleeves on American Girl doll clothes. Who would have thought it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else but anything worth doing is worth learning... you need to learn this.. and watching videos or trying for a few hours one day is not going to do it... did you learn to knit in a day and then everything was perfect?? it doesn't matter... I hope someday you will give them a try again... they really are not that hard.. it does depend on if you are using those micro thin super slippery metal DPN's or the bamboo ones that stay put.. I tried to learn with the slippery ones and then I switched to bamboo and it was great...
The great news is that in today's world you never have to learn to use them just go to traveling loop or magic loop... ML drives me crazy.. but others love it!!! I find it too fussy for just a few stitches..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I certainly wasn't trying to cause anyone to feel it necessary to lash out on behalf of their preferred method of knitting. I believe that all knitters can benefit from learning all traditional methods of knitting. What I've seen of magic loop would be very physically painful for me to attempt. Its also difficult to find circulars long enough for that method in the area I live in. I'm sorry if I offended anyone for believing as I do, that once conquered dpns can open a lot of knitting doors.


I agree with you 100% . the good news is there are all kinds of methods that work well for everyone... so even though we have our way of doing it.. there are options for those who need alternative ways of knitting in the round


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

Winding Road does have a tendency to get "wound up" about the successful use of dpns ! we've been down this "road" before when she referred to "fiddling" with dpns instead of magically using the magic loop / now i call my dpns fiddle sticks and love them a lot


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

It's okay. DPN's can be very frustrating at first. You could, as others here have suggested, try using a small circular needle for a hat. By the time you're ready to switch to DPN's to finish the top, your stitches will be well established, and that will make it easier. You could also try one of the magic loop methods (something I can't seem to get the hang of yet!). Or, you could just make the hat flat and seam it when you're finished. I hope you don't give up, no matter what you decide. I know your frustration. It took me more than one day of frustration and dropped stitches to finally get the hang of DPN's. My motto with knitting in general is that it should be enjoyable, and if some aspect of it is not, I put it down and give it a rest for a while.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> As a lover of dpns who had a hard time at first, here are the keys to success that I learned. At the beginning of each needle give a good tug after the first stitch...goodbye gaps. Most importantly remember that you are only working with 2 needles EVER. The others just hold the stitches. Also, move your stitches to the middle of the needle when you're not working with that needle. Relax and let yourself enjoy.


great suggestions! I would only add that DPN'S come in different sizes too, I prefer the shorter ones and like someone (sorry can't remember who posted it) suggested in an earlier post on this subject, start your project on regular needles, transferring them to DPN'S after a few rows, using the tail to stitch up the starting rows. Stick with it, like snowiesmom said, it gets easier and easier. If all else fails, look for hats, gloves, etc patterns that are knitted straight and sewn up. I personally hate to sew, and that is the reason I stuck with the DPN's until I finally mastered them. I love that when you finish your project it is done, no sewing needed! Best of luck, I know a lot of us have been where you are now earlier in our knitting career!


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

You can knit with 2 circulars. There is also 9 inch circulars.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

Find someone who knits with them and have them sit down with you and show you how. Sometimes that's the best way to learn something new.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

try bamboo needles not as slippery -- and don't worry about the laddering, it all evens out in the first washing, or you can snug up the couple of stitches before and after the break between needles.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I always have a sock or two in the works, and I use 4 dpn.
I briefly tried circulars and didn't like them for socks or small things. However, getting started is still a bit harder than any other part of knitting a sock (top down, i.e.). After the first few rows/rounds, it's much easier to hold and work without twisting etc. By the time it starts to take shape, it's hard to set the work down and do one's regular chores. Casting on to one needle and working several rows before moving the stitches onto dpns helps get past the difficult beginning process. You have to work in the tail anyway, so use it to join the ends later on. It'll never show. 

It is a good idea to have an experienced knitter get you started on your first socks. It also helps to have that "go to" person available for heels, gusset, and toes. That's what grandmothers are for! Keep it plain and simple and don't fret about a few mistakes -- they can usually be fixed, and they won't show once they are on a foot anyway. Don't expect perfection on the first pair or two.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! This is a HOT tip. When I get the courage to try socks again I will try it. Thanks a million for the suggestion!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dotdot said:


> Winding Road does have a tendency to get "wound up" about the successful use of dpns ! we've been down this "road" before when she referred to "fiddling" with dpns instead of magically using the magic loop / now i call my dpns fiddle sticks and love them a lot


If you had botheted to read more than one of my posts you'd know that I learnt to knit on DPN's and I still do. I've also said most cast ons are fiddly for me, even 2AATTUML. Try again


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

I've used dpn since I started knitting (over 50 yrs now). Yes, use bamboo needles as stitches don't slip. Yes, pull tight as you work from one needle to next. And, my personal addition--get point protectors. I use one on each end of all the dpn and don't worry then when I put work down and pick it up. Easier to pull snug between needles. You don't have to worry about previous needles slipping around as you use working needles. And, if you have point protectors of different colors you can designate one to mark rounds. Just remember, yes you can use double-pointed needles. Yes you can.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


Try using bamboo needles if you really want to use DPNs.... OR 
Magic Loop is my favorite way to knit round items. I knit my toe up socks that way. It is a great technique, I use a 40" circular needle and can knit two socks at the same time. 
But you would not need that long a needle for a hat, however if you have the 40" needle, and us the ML technique you can knit hats, socks, even I cord...or use it as you would two single point needles for flat items like blankets. The beauty of using circular needles even for flat items...the entire weight of the item sits in your lap...not holding it all on the needles.
Jane


----------



## ILisaAM (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Pat, Greetings from and with Love,
I learned how to do a knit & purl stitch and then set out to cast on for my first project "socks", using 5 #1 size DPN'S. It was tricky to start especially doing the first complete round. The needles would fall out, so I took an old cork stopper and cut it to small pieces to act as caps on both ends of the dpn's. On the next round I removed the caps as I came to them and didn't have to use the caps again until I turned the heel. Only needed it for a few minutes. As for the spaces between the needles, bring the just worked needle towards you and down, make your first stitch onto spare/new needle with that last needle positioned as I said, don't worry to much about all the slack in that first stitch, you'll pull it snug before you go around the needle for your next stitch and pull that stitch snug too, but not to tight as that will cause puckering right there. It took me anywhere from 10 months to a year to make one sock and it has a run. Talk about frustrating, my lungs sure are working better from all the deep breathing . I'm working the foot length of the second sock and although I still had to remove many rounds because I'm just not good enough to bring dropped stitches up to my working needle, so as to fix it. It's only been 10 days I've been working on the second one. I took long breaks on that first one for several reasons,but said all that to encourage you to keep going and don't forget to breath  and or even cry if you want to. I did a few times. Keep going You can do it, just cap those ends for the first round. Love Mercy Grace & Peace, Agape. I hope that you have a great day everyday!



Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't give up on it, hon...do like you said, put it aside until you feel like your mind is in a better place to work it out. It's all about that, you know...the mind set. This is why I have a few different projects going on all the time. Just in case I hit that "frustration" wall. I just drop it, move on to something else for a little while and then eventually go back to the other thing that's been driving me loopy. Works!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lynncarol33 said:


> Do you use bamboo needles? There's a lot less slipping with wood as compared to metal. Also, needles come in different lengths. Maybe try a longer needle. Don't give up, it's a learned skill and takes practice. Hang in there and keep trying, it will fall into place one day and you'll be so pleased with yourself for mastering the task.


I agree. When I switched to bamboo needles and no longer had the problem of needles falling out of my work, it became a piece of cake for me at age 73. There are the other methods mentioned, which I have also learned, but I still like working with DPNs.


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

pengwensgranny said:


> I agree with the above. As a hater of circulars (and before anybody comes back and tell me to keep practicing, I have) I prefer dpns anyday and will continue to use them in preference to circulars.
> The points on circulars are far too short for me for comfort. All short needles make my hands hurt - and I don't have arthritis in my hands.
> I don't need anybody on KP to tell me that I don't know what I am talking about - I have had enough of that in the past


I know exactly what you mean. I find some circulars really uncomfortable - it's because I use my 3rd and 4th fingers to hold the right-hand needle, and some circs aren't long enough for that - I end up trying to hold on the cord, or past the bend in the needle, and it doesn't work. But other brands have longer straight needles, and they're fine; and I find circs are essential for eg large lace shawls. So it might be worth your while looking closely at different brands - one of those very dangerous (for the bank balance!) knitting shows could be a good opportunity.... Just a thought.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I certainly wasn't trying to cause anyone to feel it necessary to lash out on behalf of their preferred method of knitting. I believe that all knitters can benefit from learning all traditional methods of knitting. What I've seen of magic loop would be very physically painful for me to attempt. Its also difficult to find circulars long enough for that method in the area I live in. I'm sorry if I offended anyone for believing as I do, that once conquered dpns can open a lot of knitting doors.


I don't think you said anything unacceptable; I don't know what the responder found objectionable. I can't find anything offensive about your post.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


My first go at DPN's was like holding onto an Octopus! After 2 1/2 days with guidance from my Friend I finished (1) baby sock. I said to my Friend " I will need to find a baby with one foot because Never again will I try DPN's. " 
Well the following spring I attended "Stitches West " for the first time and the Main event was "Socks". Well when I got home I decided to give it another try. And here I am today. Don't give up . Find a friend to guide you through your pattern. They are worth it. Guaranteed!!!


----------



## Glasgowlassie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you all for your support, heading out right now to buy bamboo needles, you are the best,


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I like the Chiaogoo cords. I ordered them from Handsome Fibers. They have shops on Ebay, Amazon, and their own web page.



bell said:


> Where can you fined flexible loop to order on the net? Bell


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

Glasgowlassie said:


> Thank you all for your support, heading out right now to buy bamboo needles, you are the best,


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hleighr (Feb 17, 2014)

lynncarol33 said:


> Do you use bamboo needles? There's a lot less slipping with wood as compared to metal. Also, needles come in different lengths. Maybe try a longer needle. Don't give up, it's a learned skill and takes practice. Hang in there and keep trying, it will fall into place one day and you'll be so pleased with yourself for mastering the task.


I agree that bamboo dpn are key


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh, please don't give up! Last fall I decided to try knitting pumpkins on dp needles. When I started the first one, I thought, "This is impossible!" BUT, I stuck with it. The second one wasn't quite as bad. Then as continued making them, I realized that I was actually having fun. If I can do it, I know you can. Just start with something small. Good luck! Let us know how you're doing. :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

BailaC said:


> Try using, e.g., a 16" and 24" or two different styles - e.g., one dark wood and one bamboo or metal. I did this just because I didn't want to buy yet another needle in a size and style I already had. Lo and behold, I didn't knit with the wrong needle tip, as I had been when working with to identical circulars. See if this helps.


I will try that as soon as this needle is free. I have some 16" in the right size. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Rule #1: Don't worry about the 'ladders'! They will disappear with laundering and use.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

attycasner said:


> Absolutely agree. I avoided dpn for 20 years, then found an inexpensive set, 10 sifferent sizes on ebay, now I use them all the time, even for swatches. Good luck, you will get it.


My story is very similar, except that it was 30 years that I avoided DPNs :~). I got my bamboo needles on eBay, too. Since then I've learned some newer techniques, but still like to go back to DPNs when I want to relax and enjoy.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

WAAAY, back in the 50's when I started using the dpn's I didn't know there was any other method to make something in the round. It didn't say anything in the "LEARN HOW booklet I had about knitting flat then sewing up a seam. I don't even know if they had needles with cables or not either. 
I think it must have just been mind over matter as I wanted to make this glove and had to use the dpn. to do it so I just kept plugging along and finally did it. 
Now the dpn needles don't frighten me and after the first few rounds it just seems natural for me anymore. 
Keep trying and telling yourself "they aren't going to beat me." Good Luck.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Have you tried using bamboo or wooden dpns? They have a lot more grip than do metal ones, and it's less likely that your stitches will fall off.

Also, knit a couple of rows straight, on two needles, before you divide the stitches onto three or four dpns. That helps a lot, too.

And give an extra tug between needles to eliminate ladders. You can also pass an end stitch from one dpn to another now and then; that, too, helps eliminate ladders.

Good luck!! I know you can do it!!

Hazel


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I never use dpns and make hats a lot. You can do anything with magic loop or you could use 2 circulars


Ditto - one 60" circ for EVERYTHING, right down to the last few sts....

Bobbie R


----------



## MargoO (Apr 16, 2012)

I also left for a while due to a sarcastic reply. As a result, even after I came back, I won't post my opinions or knowledge, because there are some people who are mad at the whole world and you were the "whipping post" that day. I'm glad I've come back and never miss a day of learning. I've been knitting for 50+ years and am still learning from all of the others who are from all over the world! Just remember the names of the unkind ones and skip them. Hang in.


----------



## ILisaAM (Apr 8, 2013)

AdeleRM said:


> Rule #1: Don't worry about the 'ladders'! They will disappear with laundering and use.


I'm not a long time knitter and I mean no harm in any way. As I learned how to make ladders over the past year, in what I was doing wrong and how to fix it. I learned from others as I expressed what I was annoyed about and they, here at KP, shared some of their experiences with me and as far as I understand Ladders Do Not work their way out with wear and washing. As for an experiment I used some of the same variegated color yarn and Vertically weaved it through the ladder steps with a crochet hook, and Walla the Ladder then disappeared. I just hope that piece of weaved in yarn stays put: All part of experimenting. . Hope your day is great! Love, Love


----------



## gdoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

I know the feeling. tried several times and what a mess. I do use the short circ needles for hats and that seems to work okay. but one day will try again...maybe...as I just hate to let something get the best of me...lol


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

bell said:


> Where can you fined flexible loop to order on the net? Bell


ChiaoGoo (Red Lace for a pointier tip) needles have a no-memory cable.
Handsome Fibers has all lengths and the BEST service.
https://handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-RED-Lace-Circular-Knitting-Needles_p_10.html


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Jules934, you give very a smooth intro to DPNs, w/no negative 'tone' in your writing/a 'Voice of Reason' - Good for you.

<<<After about 6 or 8 inches, if you feel ready, start to eliminate the ladders by pulling the first stitch of each needle rather tightly. Then keep going for a few more inches. You'll see the ladders going away.>>>

I would add only that the 2nd st is as important as the firstto lock in the first st. 
In MHO, I find that the use of circs helps eliminate ladders: In ML especially, the previous sts are tightened onto a slimmer cable rather than the circumference of another DPN, so that st is naturally a bit smaller. 
As it is again drawn onto a needle tip during the round, it pulls a bit of excess length out of any gap between the 2 halves of the round and snugs the sts right up next to each other.
Bobbie R


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

Watch you tube for the two circular needles method. It is very easy to learn. And you can decrease all the way down to two stitches on each needle. It makes doing small hats, socks, leg warmers, and boot cuffs really simple.


----------



## ILisaAM (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you for what you said here. I was/am ready to try that, but my first sock is finished off, so I have proof of my story there and my second one has no ladder/s, but should it happen now I know how to fix it without taking it all out I will definitely try. Loving the challenges. Love


rkr said:


> Jules934, you give very a smooth intro to DPNs, w/no negative 'tone' in your writing/a 'Voice of Reason' - Good for you.
> 
> <<<After about 6 or 8 inches, if you feel ready, start to eliminate the ladders by pulling the first stitch of each needle rather tightly. Then keep going for a few more inches. You'll see the ladders going away.>>>
> 
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> WAAAY, back in the 50's when I started using the dpn's I didn't know there was any other method to make something in the round. It didn't say anything in the "LEARN HOW booklet I had about knitting flat then sewing up a seam. I don't even know if they had needles with cables or not either.
> I think it must have just been mind over matter as I wanted to make this glove and had to use the dpn. to do it so I just kept plugging along and finally did it.
> Now the dpn needles don't frighten me and after the first few rounds it just seems natural for me anymore.
> Keep trying and telling yourself "they aren't going to beat me." Good Luck.


I was wondering about that. I don't remember ever seeing circulars. I learned back in the early 50's by watching my Mother and picked up everything using my left hand. I was 9 at the time and Mom was pregnant 
with twins. I have been knitting ever since. I helped her by knitting booties with 3 DPN'S. Our foreign exchange student from Germany in the 80's thought 3 needles were funny or dumb as she said and showed me 4 needles. Much easier!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Hang in there and don't give up. I'd let it rest and go back and try again another time. If you are using metal needles, you might want to try wooden, bamboo or perhaps knitpicks wood as they are less slippery than others. I can identify with how you are feeling. When I was learning to knit, the first project I knitted was a fairisle sweater and I had to learn to use dpns for the cuffs on the sleeves and on the ribbing on the bottom. Talk about a frustrating experience. Fortunately I had several experienced people there who encouraged me endlessly and helped me pick up the stitches when the needles fell out. Now I knit socks with 2.75 mm dpns ALL the time and I love them! You will get there!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> There is no other way to work the top of a hat than with dpns. I've been knitting for 14 years and I've never found another successful way


I have successfully knitted the top of hats using magic loop.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> I have successfully knitted the top of hats using magic loop.


You must be a wizard....... :thumbup:


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


Please do not give up. I use dpn's and circular needles exclusively, and even experienced knitters have their days when they just cannot get it together! My last pair of socks I started 3 times because I just couldn't get the stitches to space right, and I kept getting a ladder every time after moving from the 2nd needle, and my yarn kept twisting...urgggghhh!!! It can be exasperating!! But hang in there. It is all in practicing with the needles and learning how to hold them so the spacing and stitches all do what you want them to do.


----------



## AllieBB (Feb 13, 2014)

I have found videos on YouTube to be quite helpful. You might also visit a local yarn shop. You typically have very skilled knitters who work there and who can walk you through your difficulties.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, there were circular needles as far back as the 1930s, maybe earlier. I inherited some from my MIL. They were used to knit dresses and skirts -- really nice clothing. The needle part was quite short and there was a sharp bend before the cable -- I have large hands and these old metal circulars didn't work very well for me. About 25 years ago I got some circulars that were some kind of flexible plastic/nylon that I like for top-down sweaters. Then I tried bamboo with a shorter cable without much success. I do like bamboo dpns for some things though. The larger sizes are light weight. Different strokes..... etc.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

sumnerusa said:


> I had the same problem. I solved it by casting on all my stitches on one needle. If you have too many stitches and they won't fit, do your cast on on a regular needle. Then, knit (or follow your pattern) for the first two rows. Then divide your stitches onto the three needles. This is when you will do your join in the round. When your piece is finished, you can go back and close the gap in the first two rows. It works well for me every time. Good luck.


Best way to do it, you just knit off the first needle and divide between 3.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I knitted a lot of socks a few years ago with dpn's, since then been using magic loop. Tried a new sock pattern, toe up, could not make it work in any way, shape or form. So thought I would try it on dpn's. I could not use those dpn's any more, they frustrated me terribly. Back to magic loop, my old sock pattern - cuff down. Now doing the heel flap, eye of partridge stitch and all is working well. I have a few sets of dpn's that I won't be using anymore.
Dot


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


It takes time. Eventually the needles will feel fine in your hands, you won't lose stitches (make sure the needles are long enough), and you will learn how to eliminate the spaces between needles. It takes much more practice than a day. I love using double pointed needles. I salute those who can knit in the round using the magic circle. That's a challenge for me!


----------



## crempog (Mar 6, 2013)

May I ask WindingRoad, what you do to decrease successfully using circular needles without changing to DPNs? I have only recently started using circular needles to knit hats and love it - until I get to decreasing, then it all goes belly up and I have to rip it all out and use straight needles.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

It VERY difficult to do the first few rows on dpn's but once you get past that they get easier. Don't give up. I have only used them for baby hats and also a hat for my grandniece that I started on circular and had to go to dpn's for the decrease.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

bonster said:


> It VERY difficult to do the first few rows on dpn's but once you get past that they get easier. Don't give up. I have only used them for baby hats and also a hat for my grandniece that I started on circular and had to go to dpn's for the decrease.


You don't have to go to dpns, you can finish the hat using magic loop or travelling loop


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't have an issue with dpn's. The magic loop looks too "fiddly" for me.


chickkie said:


> You don't have to go to dpns, you can finish the hat using magic loop or travelling loop


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Until the needles used for MagicLoop were available, dpn's were the only needles for knitting circular. Generations of folks learned to manage them. So can you.
> 
> Take some worsted weight yarn in an attractive, medium color, maybe even an old fashioned varrigated color -- one that doesn't split and you like to work with, and a set of 7" aluminum or bamboo/wooden DPNs. I'd avoid the steel/nickel, shiny sets -- their weight and slipperiness make the apt to "fall out" of your work and drop stitches. Cast on enuf stitches to cover about 1/3 of each needle.
> 
> ...


excellent advice.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

How many dpns are you using at a time? 4 or 5? This also comes into play when trying to manipulate needles. Find, at the library, "Teach Yourself Visually Knitting" by Sharon Turner and "Teach Yourself Visually Circular Knitting" by Melissa Morgan-Oakes. These books will help you get thru the processes.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

When I first started with dpn's I got help from someone on this site. I was trying to use 5 (4 to hold and 1 to work with) and someone here suggested I got to 4 and that was much easier.


Becca said:


> How many dpns are you using at a time? 4 or 5? This also comes into play when trying to manipulate needles. Find, at the library, "Teach Yourself Visually Knitting" by Sharon Turner and "Teach Yourself Visually Circular Knitting" by Melissa Morgan-Oakes. These books will help you get thru the processes.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I never use dpns and make hats a lot. You can do anything with magic loop or you could use 2 circulars


May I know how to use 2 circulars? can you use this to knit the crown of a hat? instead of dpns.


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

It takes time to get use to them don't give up


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Who says? Magic loop. I actually start my hats on 16" needles and when I can't use them any more to decrease I change to a 48" circ. Works like a charm. Right down to the last 2 stitches if I want to.


This was a no seam hat.
I was doing a crown of a hat on circs not very long. But when stitches decreased I found difficult so I had to switch to dpns. First time working with circs. What was I doing wrong then?


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Carolmwl said:


> Even if you use a circular, you're still going to need to switch over to dpns for the toes of a sock, or the crown of a hat.
> Carol


Just not true. Socks are my favorite project and I have not used double points since I found magic loop.
My only problem with dps was my tendency to lose them . . . Oh and the K9s fondness for them as toys (dangerous). Both my problems, but easy to eliminate by giving up dpns.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't use dpn at all for socks, just magic loop and it's very easy.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Sometimes my first attempts at a new skill go just as you describe; but I find that if I go back and try it again later it often comes out exactly as it should. Magic Loop, for instance--I think it took five return tries; but now I love it and use it all the time.
> 
> So don't give up yet. There is always tomorrow.


I agree with you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

crempog said:


> May I ask WindingRoad, what you do to decrease successfully using circular needles without changing to DPNs? I have only recently started using circular needles to knit hats and love it - until I get to decreasing, then it all goes belly up and I have to rip it all out and use straight needles.


I use the magic loop. Actually, I guess when you only have one loop it's called Traveling Loop. What you do, if I can explain it, is this. When you get down ( or up as the case may be) to too few stitches for you circ needle ( usually a 16" for an adult, but I suppose maybe a 12' or 9") I change to a long circ. I like my 48" because I can haul out a good length, and twist my needle part so the loop is curled downward. What you do is divide your stitches. Doesn't have to be even number say 14 and 12 or 13
and 13. Transfer your stitches to the longer circ. Then fold your cord GENTLY and pull the loop out between your even number of stitches. Now you have a loop. With your working yarn needle haul out a good amount of cord but don't close your loop. I put a stitch marker around my cord just in case I get to vigorous.

Now work the stitches on the "other" needle. When you finish those 13 stitches, push or pull your empty needle back. Now you have your working yarn on that "other" needle. When you finish that section, slip your marker. Keep making a loop, decrease as per the instructions. When you have the desired number of stitches. Cut your yarn ( usually 9/10 stitches) and thread the yarn into the remaining stitches and pull it tightly. Turn your hat wrongside out and weave in that tail. And voila you are finished. I like to close up the hole by making some small stitches across the hole in a circ pattern. Maybe 3.

Clear as mud right. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

bonster said:


> I don't have an issue with dpn's. The magic loop looks too "fiddly" for me.


So the DPN's weren't fiddly for you? How flexible is your cord. I believe that many who have trouble with ML or TL use circ with a stiff cord. Just like some are advising people to use longer DPN's. I'd suggest at the risk of being flamed. But then again that seems to be my domain. Tamuki Clovers. They aren't very expensive and they do have a flexible cord. Other brands do too.

Clovers are bamboo. They grip the yarn better iMHO. And that is why I believe I was having trouble with my Lopi breaking so I"m gonna go to those Slippery as the Devil Knit Picks nickel plated needles for that particular yarn.

BTW:disclaimer. I learnt on DPN's over 50 years ago. I only cast on on a straight needle I do my very first row with DPN's. The first thing I ever made was mittens. Oh yes I did some knitting and purling on small swatches. But not much.


----------



## jaldag (Sep 4, 2012)

I am finishing up my first baby hat using dpns. Perhaps
it would be easier for you if someone showed you in person
rather than a video. I watched several videos and finally
it sunk in. You can do it!


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I bought a set of square DP's. They make it so much easier I think. I knew I had to figure out a way to use them as I have 400 mini pillows to make for a project I am working on.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> As a lover of dpns who had a hard time at first, here are the keys to success that I learned. At the beginning of each needle give a good tug after the first stitch...goodbye gaps. Most importantly remember that you are only working with 2 needles EVER. The others just hold the stitches. Also, move your stitches to the middle of the needle when you're not working with that needle. Relax and let yourself enjoy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Carolmwl said:


> Even if you use a circular, you're still going to need to switch over to dpns for the toes of a sock, or the crown of a hat.
> 
> When you use them, just ignore the other needles. Just let them hang there and ignore them. Pretend you're only using two dpns - 'cause you are. You're only actually handling two of them at a time.
> 
> ...


If you are using a long enough circular...you will not have to switch to DPNs... when working Magic Loop technique.
That does not mean it in not good to learn DPNs... just it is not the only way to finish a hat, or make socks, or even I cord.

Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

snowiesmom said:


> There is no other way to work the top of a hat than with dpns. I've been knitting for 14 years and I've never found another successful way


It IS possible to knit small diameter items... top of hat, toe of sock, even I cord with a circular needle. DPNs is NOT the only way to finish a hat. There is a technique to finish the hat with the same needle you start...it is called Magic Loop...with a LONG needle, usually a 32" to 40" or even longer.
Jane


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> If you are using a long enough circular...you will not have to switch to DPNs... when working Magic Loop technique.
> That does not mean it in not good to learn DPNs... just it is not the only way to finish a hat, or make socks, or even I cord.
> 
> Jane


Heck I use my 48" circs to make I cord. Talk about loyal. LOL


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> If you can manipulate 4 or 5 dpn's you can manipulate 2 needles and the magic loop. Easy peasy. You just need a flexible loop.


I would not swear to the truth of that statement... but I do think you are correct. It does seem to me that if there is any kind of disability...it would preclude DPNs rather than Magic Loop. Only one circular to handle...rather than 4 or 5 individual needles. 
Just my not so humble opinion.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

snowiesmom said:


> I certainly wasn't trying to cause anyone to feel it necessary to lash out on behalf of their preferred method of knitting. I believe that all knitters can benefit from learning all traditional methods of knitting. What I've seen of magic loop would be very physically painful for me to attempt. Its also difficult to find circulars long enough for that method in the area I live in. I'm sorry if I offended anyone for believing as I do, that once conquered dpns can open a lot of knitting doors.


Even if you stay with DPNs forever...you might want to consider a LONG circular needle for working some of the flat items you might want to knit. It really is easier on the body to have the weight of a project in the lap rather than hanging on the needles. This is where the internet comes in very handy...
Handsomefibers.com is a great resource for circular needles either fixed or interchangeable, in all sizes and lengths...also a lot of other interesting things. Their prices are reasonable, shipping is free with $20.00 purchase, shipping is also quite fast and their customer service can not be beat. On top of all that, if you make a return purchase...they give you a code for a 10% discount. (even if you forget to post that code...and call after the order has been placed...they will give you a credit for that 10% ..I will leave you to guess how I know that)
Jane


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> I would not swear to the truth of that statement... but I do think you are correct. It does seem to me that if there is any kind of disability...it would preclude DPNs rather than Magic Loop. Only one circular to handle...rather than 4 or 5 individual needles.
> Just my not so humble opinion.
> Jane


I never thought your opinions were humble either, Jane. A women after my own heart. I still say that those who are having trouble with ML or TL are using circs that are too stiff. iMHO there are only a few things that should be stiff and only at certain times. OH Boy. That should bring out the naysayers. If it doesn't I'll eat my hat. Doesn't fit me very well anyway. I forgot to try it on. Seemed like to much bother at the time.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

bell said:


> Where can you fined flexible loop to order on the net? Bell


http://www.handsomefibers.com 
This site has great prices, great quality products...and they stand behind their products, with fantastic customer service. 
Shipping is free on orders over $20.00 and it is very fast. Also they offer a code for a 10% discount on return purchases.
My favorite cable is the ChiaoGoo Red Twist cable for interchangeable needles and I really like their bamboo needles. However US size 1 due to the thinness is prone to breakage...so I recently bought that size in their Red Lace (same cable as above) in a fixed needle. I find that to be flexible enough to be comfortable to use...yet stiff enough to be able to push the cable through my stitches rather than always pulling from the other side. 
Jane


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Yes, there were circular needles as far back as the 1930s, maybe earlier. I inherited some from my MIL. They were used to knit dresses and skirts -- really nice clothing. The needle part was quite short and there was a sharp bend before the cable -- I have large hands and these old metal circulars didn't work very well for me. About 25 years ago I got some circulars that were some kind of flexible plastic/nylon that I like for top-down sweaters. Then I tried bamboo with a shorter cable without much success. I do like bamboo dpns for some things though. The larger sizes are light weight. Different strokes..... etc.


Wow, didn't know circulars were that old. My great grandmother and mother used DPN'S. They knit all the time. I even have some of their old straights. My Mother knit most of our warm clothes and complete layette so for the babies. I come from a large family at least by today's standards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


I am sure by now people will have mentioned Magic loop! I would myself encourage you to try again- You are from Glasgow? Scots used to use four and five long steel pins or wires traditionally- I am sure it takes more than one day to master them, unless you have learned as I recall the lassie's at Buchanan School turning heels on socks at age eight! back around 1955!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> http://www.handsomefibers.com
> This site has great prices, great quality products...and they stand behind their products, with fantastic customer service.
> Shipping is free on orders over $20.00 and it is very fast. Also they offer a code for a 10% discount on return purchases.
> My favorite cable is the ChiaoGoo Red Twist cable for interchangeable needles and I really like their bamboo needles. However US size 1 due to the thinness is prone to breakage...so I recently bought that size in their Red Lace (same cable as above) in a fixed needle. I find that to be flexible enough to be comfortable to use...yet stiff enough to be able to push the cable through my stitches rather than always pulling from the other side.
> Jane


That's the site I couldn't think of the other night. Thank's
for the heads up. I need to get some 29" for making sweaters. I like my 48" but they are a tad to long for sweaters. And I have a sweater on a #2 with Knit Picks yarn and it has bled on the needles something fierce. Bamboo. And the yarn is a teal color so I won't be making any thing white with them. eeeee.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

lilydragon said:


> Wow, and there were others I thought were mean. At the moment you take the cake. I took a break from KP because of others like you and from what I see you're the worst one yet. I read her posts. Calling someone a crybaby because they physically cannot do something is wrong. Would you walk up to a person who is in a wheelchair and call them a crybaby because they can't walk? You DO NOT know the reason it is difficult for her to use the magic loop method. And to tell someone not to let door hit them where to good lord split them when there was NO insult to you is BEYOND rude and you should be ashamed of yourself. She apologized for any misunderstanding, but you decided to egg it on. She didn't pose an ultimatum, it was her OPINION, and from what I understand this site is based on OPINIONS whether they are right or wrong. No one has the RIGHT to put someone else down for their opinions or disabilities. Now that I've put in my two cents I hope she decides to stay and learn new things from others.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lilydragon said:


> Wow, and there were others I thought were mean. At the moment you take the cake. I took a break from KP because of others like you and from what I see you're the worst one yet. I read her posts. Calling someone a crybaby because they physically cannot do something is wrong. Would you walk up to a person who is in a wheelchair and call them a crybaby because they can't walk? You DO NOT know the reason it is difficult for her to use the magic loop method. And to tell someone not to let door hit them where to good lord split them when there was NO insult to you is BEYOND rude and you should be ashamed of yourself. She apologized for any misunderstanding, but you decided to egg it on. She didn't pose an ultimatum, it was her OPINION, and from what I understand this site is based on OPINIONS whether they are right or wrong. No one has the RIGHT to put someone else down for their opinions or disabilities. Now that I've put in my two cents I hope she decides to stay and learn new things from others.


It's amazing that so many people here can't read or follow a thread. She never mentioned a disability until I questioned her about her blatantly FALSE statement that hats could ONLY be made with DPN's. Have you ever known anyone who backtracks. Now you do.

It was not her opinion. It was her dictate. Different.
I hope she stays too. Doesn't mean I'm gonna give her a free ticket. I don't believe she ever intended to leave. Just wanted "supporters' as another posted mentioned. Well, like most here she has some and some she hasn't.

BTW I didn't call her a cry baby because she has a disability. I called her a cry baby because she started a new thread and wasn't truthful. Trying to get sympathy. Is she the only one with a disability. Did you read her opening post. She said she makes good money from knitting. Now most of us know that ain't the truth. And if she has such a " bad" disability how can she make so much money from her knitting? I bet you won't have an answer for those questions. Don't worry I'm not holding my breath.

Re-read the whole thread.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I never use dpns and make hats a lot. You can do anything with magic loop or you could use 2 circulars


I agree...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jeanie L said:


> I agree...


Are you sure? LOL


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

misslucille40 said:


> If you want to knit small items like baby hats or socks, you could use the short circular needles or try the magic loop method.


They can also be knit using the double needle method.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BC said:


> They can also be knit using the double needle method.


Do you mean 2 circs?


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I certainly wasn't trying to cause anyone to feel it necessary to lash out on behalf of their preferred method of knitting. I believe that all knitters can benefit from learning all traditional methods of knitting. What I've seen of magic loop would be very physically painful for me to attempt. Its also difficult to find circulars long enough for that method in the area I live in. I'm sorry if I offended anyone for believing as I do, that once conquered dpns can open a lot of knitting doors.


You didn't say anything wrong. You specifically said "for me" it wouldn't work. Boy, people can be so critical.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knittnnana said:


> You didn't say anything wrong. You specifically said "for me" it wouldn't work. Boy, people can be so critical.


Go back a couple of posts. Initially she said it was the only way to knit hats. Ya have to read it all.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> It's amazing that so many people here can't read or follow a thread. She never mentioned a disability until I questioned her about her blatantly FALSE statement that hats could ONLY be made with DPN's. Have you ever known anyone who backtracks. Now you do.
> 
> It was not her opinion. It was her dictate. Different.
> I hope she stays too. Doesn't mean I'm gonna give her a free ticket. I don't believe she ever intended to leave. Just wanted "supporters' as another posted mentioned. Well, like most here she has some and some she hasn't.
> ...


I did read this thread and her other one. You were being ignored over there so you decided to come back over here to put her down. Personally, I see that as attention seeking. You weren't getting what you were looking for there, but you were here. And the fact that you replied a second time to my post when I didn't give you the attention you were looking for the first time is proof. You disagree and start fights with people to get attention. I'm sorry if you don't get enough attention outside of this forum, but disagreeing with people, putting them down, and making fun of them is not the way to do it. Make friends and be nice. Truthfully this is something I should be telling my 5 year old, not an adult.

Please learn how to use words correctly as well. She didn't dictate that her way was better. To dictate is to state as law. It was her opinion, just because she didn't say it was doesn't mean that it isn't. I personally prefer DPN's over the magic loop method, it gets confusing for me. I've used it only when I didn't have the right size DPN's.

If you won't give anyone a free pass, than maybe everyone should do the same for you. How about everyone calls you on your gramatical errors like you are with her? How about everyone just ignores you?

I have been ganged up on before, that's the main reason I keep to myself when I'm here. Mainly because what I said was taken out of context, which I think you've done, but for you to take it to this extreme even after she's apologized for ANY misunderstanding just makes you mean and a bully. You have taken this farther than it needs to and you need to let it go. She's apologized and so what if she's looking for a little sympathy for getting bullied? She has a right to. Pushing people the way you have just hurts feelings and puts them off when your name comes up. LET IT GO! Now, this is the last I'm saying on this matter, and for future reference I WILL be ignoring any reply you make to this post.


----------



## veldaj (Nov 3, 2013)

I feel your pain! There are plenty of patterns out there for knitting hats with straight needles and then sewing a seam--they work out just fine. Much easier!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lilydragon said:


> I did read this thread and her other one. You were being ignored over there so you decided to come back over here to put her down. Personally, I see that as attention seeking. You weren't getting what you were looking for there, but you were here. And the fact that you replied a second time to my post when I didn't give you the attention you were looking for the first time is proof. You disagree and start fights with people to get attention. I'm sorry if you don't get enough attention outside of this forum, but disagreeing with people, putting them down, and making fun of them is not the way to do it. Make friends and be nice. Truthfully this is something I should be telling my 5 year old, not an adult.
> 
> Please learn how to use words correctly as well. She didn't dictate that her way was better. To dictate is to state as law. It was her opinion, just because she didn't say it was doesn't mean that it isn't. I personally prefer DPN's over the magic loop method, it gets confusing for me. I've used it only when I didn't have the right size DPN's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for ignoring me. BTW maybe you should go back over there. I'm not being ignored at all. I had a great conversation with an Aussie last night until she couldn't keep up.

OK have it your way. I'm devastated.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lilydragon said:


> I did read this thread and her other one. You were being ignored over there so you decided to come back over here to put her down. Personally, I see that as attention seeking. You weren't getting what you were looking for there, but you were here. And the fact that you replied a second time to my post when I didn't give you the attention you were looking for the first time is proof. You disagree and start fights with people to get attention. I'm sorry if you don't get enough attention outside of this forum, but disagreeing with people, putting them down, and making fun of them is not the way to do it. Make friends and be nice. Truthfully this is something I should be telling my 5 year old, not an adult.
> 
> Please learn how to use words correctly as well. She didn't dictate that her way was better. To dictate is to state as law. It was her opinion, just because she didn't say it was doesn't mean that it isn't. I personally prefer DPN's over the magic loop method, it gets confusing for me. I've used it only when I didn't have the right size DPN's.
> 
> ...


So in other words you're another one here who allows others to dictate your actions here. You allow others to shut you up. I don't. Oh I forgot you're not reading my posts. If you care to be duped there is not much I can do about it.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Winding Road you are so childish.
Like so many on KP.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I have always used dpn. Never had ladders and love making my socks. Just bought 9" ciruclar and am having some trouble. Will keep at it because the sock set was expensive (for me anyway). There are so many different ways, you will find the best for you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

veldaj said:


> I feel your pain! There are plenty of patterns out there for knitting hats with straight needles and then sewing a seam--they work out just fine. Much easier!


At the risk of getting flamed I was gonna mention that, thanks for doing it for me.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pengwensgranny said:


> Winding Road you are so childish.
> Like so many on KP.


Thanks for that insight. It's helped me more than you'll ever know.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes. Apologies for not being clear.



WindingRoad said:


> Do you mean 2 circs?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BC said:


> Yes. Apologies for not being clear.


NAP.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> Seems that Windingroad & Chickkie don't know the meaning of "ultimatum":
> >> A statement, especially in diplomatic negotiations, that expresses or implies the threat of serious penalties if the terms are not accepted.<<
> It was rather a "statement" than an ultimatum.


Actually, if you look in a good dictionary you'll find synonyms. And one of them is FINAL WORD. Her FIST post declaring that hats could only be made with DPN's certainly sounded like her FINAL WORD.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> I did read this thread and her other one. You were being ignored over there so you decided to come back over here to put her down. Personally, I see that as attention seeking. You weren't getting what you were looking for there, but you were here. And the fact that you replied a second time to my post when I didn't give you the attention you were looking for the first time is proof. You disagree and start fights with people to get attention. I'm sorry if you don't get enough attention outside of this forum, but disagreeing with people, putting them down, and making fun of them is not the way to do it. Make friends and be nice. Truthfully this is something I should be telling my 5 year old, not an adult.
> 
> Please learn how to use words correctly as well. She didn't dictate that her way was better. To dictate is to state as law. It was her opinion, just because she didn't say it was doesn't mean that it isn't. I personally prefer DPN's over the magic loop method, it gets confusing for me. I've used it only when I didn't have the right size DPN's.
> 
> ...


Perfectly said, summed up her personality profile perfectly! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chriswalk said:


> Perfectly said, summed up her personality profile perfectly!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Why did I know you'd agree with that post. BTW you should see the great conversation Lily and I are having about her present state of illness. She actually took my advice to limit solid foods. Imagine that?

BTW are you back tonight to stir the pot. I have to work tomorrow so I'm outta here at midnight.In the meantime.......


----------



## jegstrikker (Sep 28, 2013)

Or you could just knit the hat on two needles and then sew up the seam. I don't think you can find a circular needle short enough to use on a baby hat, but a LONG one works as a magic loop. Don't give up.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jegstrikker said:


> Or you could just knit the hat on two needles and then sew up the seam. I don't think you can find a circular needle short enough to use on a baby hat, but a LONG one works as a magic loop. Don't give up.


I'm thinking you could make a baby hat with a 9" circ or a 12" because people make socks with those sizes. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

BC said:


> They can also be knit using the double needle method.


What do you mean by the "double needle method"? Is that when you divide stitches between 2 dpns and work from one to the other and then back to the first?... like using 3 dpns instead of 4 or 5??


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

This sounds like a great fix. Thanks Lisa.



ILisaAM said:


> Ladders Do Not work their way out with wear and washing. As for an experiment I used some of the same variegated color yarn and Vertically weaved it through the ladder steps with a crochet hook, and Walla the Ladder then disappeared. I just hope that piece of weaved in yarn stays put: All part of experimenting.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

There is no need for personal attacks. Come on Kper's. If you can't say anything nice.....don't say anything. No one wants to have to witness this kind of banter. I'm sure everyone will agree. This is a place for help and support. :thumbup:


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

These were made with 4 size 2 dpns, Keep trying


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

patmastel said:


> There is no need for personal attacks. Come on Kper's. If you can't say anything nice.....don't say anything. No one wants to have to witness this kind of banter. I'm sure everyone will agree. This is a place for help and support. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

patmastel said:


> There is no need for personal attacks. Come on Kper's. If you can't say anything nice.....don't say anything. No one wants to have to witness this kind of banter. I'm sure everyone will agree. This is a place for help and support. :thumbup:


Then why did you chose to witness it? Who made you witness? So you're ok with lying?


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Then why did you chose to witness it? Who made you witness? So you're ok with lying?


You are just plain nasty!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sumnerusa said:


> You are just plain nasty!


Vanilla really.


----------



## SinandSape (Aug 29, 2011)

Are you trying to use four needles (three in the shape of a triangle and knit with the fourth?) I find it much easier to use five needles - four in the shape of a square with needle ends alternating over - under. This keeps needles in place.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> These were made with 4 size 2 dpns, Keep trying


Great Colors :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Altho I'm a dpn gal, sometimes I'll use 3 16" circulars instead, especially if the yarn is so slippery I have to use point protectors on the dpn's to keep the fabric from sliding off.


I put the front/instep stitches on one and then the back/heel/toe stitches on the other and, of course knit with the 3rd. 

It's especially nice for doing the heel flap and gusset, and then working the sole plain stockinette while carrying the pattern down to the toe. Toes are easier too, with the stitched divided in half it's duck soup to keep track of where the dec's go. Work goes faster too, since you save 1/3 the time switching needles.

Of course you could do it with the shorter circ's too. Or even with 3 different length's so you don't have to buy extra needles.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I hear others commenting on the magic loop but I have never tried it. Next on my list of things to learn. I discovered square double points a short time ago and I love them!!! Does anyone else find them much easier to use than the round ones?


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> iMHO there are only a few things that should be stiff and only at certain times. OH Boy.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Out of this whole thread, this bit really made ME laugh. So shoot me! Not interested in getting into petty sqaubbles, been involved in far too many of my own lol


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm using kollage no. 2 dpns and I love them. Don't drop any stitches off of them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonster said:


> I don't have an issue with dpn's. The magic loop looks too "fiddly" for me.


Actually, I thought that too and have not had any problems with dpns. However we had a workshop with Darowil and I thouight I would try them. I had a bit of confusion the first day or two, but what I like about it is that you can do circles of just about any size. I bought sock size addi turbos 100 cc needles, and then a pair of size 8 US 40 inch addi turbos and now do all my socks, and sleeves and hats and on and on. It takes practice but I would never go back. I was definitely not impressed until I practiced a bit -- now I would not use any other way.

If anyone wants to try the magic loop, the workshop is on the link below my posts - I believe it is workshop #10 - all the closed workshops are locked but you can read all the info. Give it a try, I am so glad I did.


----------



## jpwood32 (Apr 7, 2014)

love magic loop and when I want to challenge myself, I use dpn's


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


Keep trying! It takes some time to get used to using them. Once you have a few rows, the weight will help. Just remember to push your stitches in on the needles as you finish knitting with one.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> There is no other way to work the top of a hat than with dpns. I've been knitting for 14 years and I've never found another successful way


I agree. You are decreasing stitches and the circular needles become too long to continue knitting the stitches as you do the decreasing.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

For me, magic loop or two circulars does anything dpns will do. Top of hat, toe of sock, anything.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

always used dpn, they came naturally to me. Then kept reading of other ways. Bought a set of sock needles, I am now on my third pair of socks, but have to admist I enjoy my dpn more. We are lucky there is so many choices.


----------



## ldale (Nov 6, 2011)

The trick for DPNs is to get tip covers so the stitches won't fall off the needle. Six covers works if you are using four needles. One on each end of the two needles you are not using and one on the "back end" of each of the two needles you are using. To keep the stitches tight between needles, do not always just stop when you've knitted the stitches from the one needle, knit two or three stitches from the next needle too. To try to explain: you have 10 stitches on each of three needles and you are using the 4th needle to knit on to; knit the 10 stitches from one of the working needles and then two additional stitches from the next needle. You now have 12 stitches on one needle, 8 on the next and 10 on the last. Using the newly emptied needle, knit the 8 from needle number two and two stitches from needle number three. When you get to the third needle and knit those 8 and 2 from the first needle (to complete your circle) you now have 10 on each needle again and no weak spots in your round. Doing this stops the gaps but it is very important to use markers so you know where the beginning of your row is.


----------



## Glasgowlassie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Idale, certainly going to give it a try.


----------



## Omarsha (Dec 13, 2012)

Glasgowlassie said:


> To all you KP's who can knit with DPN I salute you, I have tried all day and between dropping stitches and having spaces between the needles I have given up, have watched every video that there is and have to admit defeat, just cannot get the hang of it and I hate to give up, maybe give it another try as I would like to knit hats for babies. Thanks for letting me get my frustrations out.


Of course Love, there will always be things that frustrate us. I was immediately intimidated with dpn's to knit socks. Found another way to knit socks by using the magic loop style. Which I Love. But I ain't calling it quits with dpn's yet. I bought a pair of bamboos to keep stitches from sliding. Haven't used them yet but intend to knit a pair of socks with those dpn's. So rest a little while and then think of what would make it easier to use dpn's as I did and go to battle. You ain't finished yet. You just regrouping. Blessings.


----------

